
SpaceX option package for new Tesla Roadster will include small rocket thrusters - sidcool
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1005577738332172289?s=19
======
ams6110
Just watched a documentary on the original Tesla (Nikola). Got me wondering if
Elon isn't actually a bit like him. A genius, but after his big home run with
alternating current, Tesla became obsessed with wilder and wilder ideas that
were impractical if not outright insane. He died alone and broke living in a
hotel room.

~~~
salawat
Tesla saw the world in a fundamentally different way to his contemporaries. In
a time of bankers and businessmen, he was a brilliant engineer and inventor.
His "impractical" ideas were often labelled as such because Tesla wasn't
interested in making a business except as a means to an end. That end being
"free power".

I don't see Elon as a parallel to Tesla, if anything, I see him as Edison
reborn.

The irony is palpable of course seeing as that creates a worldview where even
in reincarnation, Edison is milking Tesla for all he's worth.

------
Latteland
There's not going to be rocket thrusters on the tesla roadster. Some things
that the Elon says irritate me. I really really wish he wouldn't make twitter
posts like this. Why does it bug me, maybe because I want him to be that
shining saint on a hill for technology and science.

~~~
panarky
What else has he said that he didn't eventually do?

Bio-weapon defense mode?

Flamethrowers?

~~~
Latteland
bioweapon defense mode seems to be a co2 sensor and autoswitch to internal
air, plus a good filter. flamethrowers did end up getting created I guess (but
they call them "not a flamethrower". I guess it could be like shooting nitro
out the exhaust to make bigger flames or something. but there's no exhaust and
no nitro on an ev.

------
Kay12
For that performance, a steal at its pricepoint.

Keep in mind folks this new roadster will compete with hypercars, yet at a
1/5th or less of the price. Also...umm it’s a 4-seater that’ll smoke ANY
exotic and still have cheap cost of ownership...do you know the fuel
efficiency of gasoline cars that go over 250mph??

------
foobaw
I only know a handful of people that pre-ordered this. Can anyone justify
buying the Roadster over other cars in the same tier?

I love how fast it is and all these nifty features but I personally feel that
the design is lacking compared to its competitors.

~~~
true_religion
Why buy it over other cars in the same tier? Just buy _all_ the cars in the
same teir, so your garage can properly snapshot this moment in engineering
history.

Tesla's are interesting cars, and iconic for this generation. That's why I
like them. It's not a performance versus price equation. It's purely artistic
drive.

~~~
Latteland
Buy all the things! I never thought I would have a 100k car, yet there I went,
stupidly (and joyfully?) spending my hard earned money on my S. The startup
I'm in would have to IPO at a billion before I could imagine wasting 200k on
one of those.

